# Cheap bagging mower



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

So I'm looking to get a cheap used bagging mower as a glorified yard vacuum cleaner. I made the mistake last year of scalping with my non-bagging mower and about killed myself manually picking up, raking up, bagging grass clippings etc in Aug.

So looking around CL and local ads for "cheap" or used bagging mowers. Ideally I would love to just go buy a brand new Honda Mower but figured the 400$ would be better out to use somewhere else if i'm going to use it only once or twice a year to suck up clippings, leaves and is a waste of the machine.

Since I'm looking at used mowers and there are tons of big box brand mowers i'm finding (Troybilt, husqvarna, murray, MTD etc.) is there really any difference in them for the most part other than them cranking easily? I'm trying to look for one with a Honda engine which limits the selection some but still finding them for like 100$ with 1 season on them. Any particular recommendations on ones to steer completely away from?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't have any specific recommendations, but will say I love having one around for the reasons you describe. Mine is a Honda.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Perhaps consider one of these:
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/d/lazy-boy-leaf-vacuum-chipper/6469863354.html
I have one of these since the eighties. Like the one for sale it has a couple of small holes in the bag (garage rodents at the old place) Mine is in Craftsman livery and has a five horse Tecumseh. Back when I got it had like a 3.5 horse and wouldn't pick up gumballs. So the Sears salesman gave me a deal on one with a five horse. It has a great chipper blade which is still razor sharp. (didn't get used too much because I had other chippers) It will eat a two inch plus stick. It also has a four inch or so vacuum hose with a steel tube with a handle.

It stopped sucking because I think the gumballs ( I had six sweet gums) broke through a thin spot in the plastic housing casting. It was very easy to repair with plumbers epoxy and now it sucks like it did when it was new. It also has a blower attachment you can operate it backwards.

they are still being made and the newest models are like $1000 , but sears sold zillions of them and like the one above , they are often available for near nothing.

I used mine for picking up leaves and gumballs. Not great joy of ownership but it did the job well enough that I brought it with me and had it serviced and have used it on my new place which has LOTS of trees .

https://huntsville.craigslist.org/grd/d/billy-goat-lawn-vacuum/6494234932.html
These are even better. The one to beat. After I got the above Craftsman a lawn domination neighbor bought hisseff a BillyGoat. Honda Motor but about twice the noise of the craftsman , like a five horse siren. Any of these can really piss of the neighbors.

https://chattanooga.craigslist.org/grd/d/lawn-parking-lot-vacuum/6494492984.html
another variant.

You can still get parts for the craftsman. Here are the folks that built it probably several corporate reorganizations ago.
http://www.patriot-products-inc.com/P/18/65HPGasLeafVacuumBlower


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> Perhaps consider one of these:
> https://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/d/lazy-boy-leaf-vacuum-chipper/6469863354.html
> I have one of these since the eighties. Like the one for sale it has a couple of small holes in the bag (garage rodents at the old place) Mine is in Craftsman livery and has a five horse Tecumseh. Back when I got it had like a 3.5 horse and wouldn't pick up gumballs. So the Sears salesman gave me a deal on one with a five horse. It has a great chipper blade which is still razor sharp. (didn't get used too much because I had other chippers) It will eat a two inch plus stick. It also has a four inch or so vacuum hose with a steel tube with a handle.
> 
> ...


I feel i would honestly be paying more for something like that than just a mower and wouldn't have the versatility of a mower (could mulch up stuff if i wanted). What advantage would that over just a bagging mower?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

They aren't just vacs. They have an iron screen the stuff has to go through before it goes to the bag. It ground gumballs into coarse powder. And it does have the stick eater on it too. I never used the blower because I was already in the habit of using a backpack. But actually a five horse blower is pretty powerful.
I have had a NIB six and a half hp self propelled ariens bagger in my garage (it fell into my lap) almost since I moved here. I have never put gas in it. But the chipper vac has been used a lot since I repaired it. Very handy. Gets into corners better than a blower.

Those Billy Goats are $2000 machines and you get two. Clean one up and sell it next fall for $300.
jmo


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

You could wait out and buy either an older Snapper Hi-Vac model or a Honda that doesn't run. But probably needs something minor to repair it. Youtube has vids for everything. I see non-running honda's around here in the $50ish range. Parts are everywhere and cheap on ebay. The older Snapper's are really solid and easy to work on too. I think a good unit like one of those fixed would be better for the long run than a cheap brand in running condition but only worth $50. Snapper parts are still plentiful online as well. Good luck


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Ware said:


> I don't have any specific recommendations, but will say I love having one around for the reasons you describe. Mine is a Honda.


Which honda do you have?


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

OutdoorEnvy said:


> You could wait out and buy either an older Snapper Hi-Vac model or a Honda that doesn't run. But probably needs something minor to repair it. Youtube has vids for everything. I see non-running honda's around here in the $50ish range. Parts are everywhere and cheap on ebay. The older Snapper's are really solid and easy to work on too. I think a good unit like one of those fixed would be better for the long run than a cheap brand in running condition but only worth $50. Snapper parts are still plentiful online as well. Good luck


I've actually seen quite a few Honda mowers HRRs come on facebook marketplace for ~150-250 which seem reasonable to me. For as much as I'm going to use it I think I would go with the HRR over the HRX since I have a greens mower.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kur1j said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any specific recommendations, but will say I love having one around for the reasons you describe. Mine is a Honda.
> ...


Mine is the HRX217HYA. I paid a little extra to get the blade stop system - which I really enjoy. You can stop the blades, but leave the engine running for things like bag changes or moving something out of the way.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I have a Craftsman 6.75 for my beater mower. Got free from the ex-wife.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Sam23 said:


> I have a Craftsman 6.75 for my beater mower. Got free from the ex-wife.


Free?? Hell, that may have been the most expensive mower possible.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Spammage said:


> Sam23 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Craftsman 6.75 for my beater mower. Got free from the ex-wife.
> ...


No, my ex is my best friend.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Haha well at this point I ended up getting a HRX17VKA. just their lower end model. So far I've liked it a lot. Granted now I've got 3 other "bearer" mowers haha. Picked 2 up on the side of road, fixed them and work fine. One is a toro recycler and the other is a cheap MTD.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I picked up a free craiglist Craftsman 6.0 self propelled mower on Saturday. Runs but self propel does not work. I am going to fix it once the rain stops and the ground gets dry. Ex said she would take that one if I fix it.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

For the Free Craigslist Craftsman 6.0
I replaced the air filter
replaced fuel line and added a fuel filter
Cleaned a reapplied the Self propel drive belt
Drained the old gas and put in new gas.
Replace the spark plug.
Added a New Mulching Plug
Added new Front Wheels
Lubed the front wheel adjusters.
Added a new zone cable
It runs well now


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I have the Toro 22" Recycler. Sucks for bagging. The seal between the bag and the mower is not good. It blows all the clipings in your face. You will be picking grass clipping out of your nose for 3 days after each mow. I thought I saw someone say Honda does this too. We can get men on the moon. Cant get clippings out of your face though....


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Rockinar

I can say for sure that the Honda HRX does not blow clippings in your face.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

@kur1j Are you happy with your HRX. Would it be to much to ask how much you paid for it?


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Sam23 Yeah I really like it. So nice I want to keep it nice and been using my trash mowers to mow. Only been using it as vacuum.

Paid 599$ for it from HD but had 10% discounts for moving coupon.


----------

